# Having a Luft '46 fit this year.



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Here's two more! This is Anigrand's 1/144 Horten XVIII flying wing Amerika Bomber:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/luft46/horten18.html









The kit also includes three smaller 1/144 Luft '46 flying wings, including a Junkers EF.130:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/luft46/junkersef130.html









(The other two were just too damn small).


----------



## Bodiedog (Oct 3, 2011)

*They look real*

Pretty impressive work. Looks great "in flight."
I love the Luft 46 stuff. I buy them in 1/72 whenever I can find them but they are tough to find. And, I managed to stuff up a couple of kits. 
Anyone who enjoys WW II history, science fiction and the X-Files has to find this genre fascinating. 
Great work. I am inspired for my holiday project.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I've been messing around with other of my Luft 46 kits, putting them in action shots too:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/luft46/luft46-inaction.html

Some successful, some not, but it's fun.


----------

